# You Can Get Better



## hennessy (Apr 2, 2008)

This is not chronic if you got it from anxiety or pot smoking. It just a side effect which stays with you for sometime and like most of the illnesses and mental situations, it is temporary. You just make it stay very much longer with you with adding too much fear+anxiety+depression to it. You can't be happy all the time, you can't be sad all the time and even in some situations you can't be connected to reality all the time. This is just "escapism". Don't make it negative with theories and fictions. Because you can't be sure about anything in this world, this is about belief and how it goes naturally since you were a baby. Stop questioning everything and try to enjoy your life. It will pass. Everything passes and you know that.


----------



## feministcat (May 4, 2010)

hennessy said:


> This is not chronic if you got it from anxiety or pot smoking. It just a side effect which stays with you for sometime and like most of the illnesses and mental situations, it is temporary. You just make it stay very much longer with you with adding too much fear+anxiety+depression to it. You can't be happy all the time, you can't be sad all the time and even in some situations you can't be connected to reality all the time. This is just "escapism". Don't make it negative with theories and fictions. Because you can't be sure about anything in this world, this is about belief and how it goes naturally since you were a baby. Stop questioning everything and try to enjoy your life. It will pass. Everything passes and you know that.


 Thanks Hennessy.. that is a great post.


----------



## el_kapitano (Aug 21, 2010)

hennessy said:


> This is not chronic if you got it from anxiety or pot smoking. It just a side effect which stays with you for sometime and like most of the illnesses and mental situations, it is temporary. You just make it stay very much longer with you with adding too much fear+anxiety+depression to it. You can't be happy all the time, you can't be sad all the time and even in some situations you can't be connected to reality all the time. This is just "escapism". Don't make it negative with theories and fictions. Because you can't be sure about anything in this world, this is about belief and how it goes naturally since you were a baby. Stop questioning everything and try to enjoy your life. It will pass. Everything passes and you know that.


Yes, it's simple and great, BUT... will it go away!?


----------



## hanniballexster (Jun 13, 2010)

hennessy said:


> This is not chronic if you got it from anxiety or pot smoking. It just a side effect which stays with you for sometime and like most of the illnesses and mental situations, it is temporary. You just make it stay very much longer with you with adding too much fear+anxiety+depression to it. You can't be happy all the time, you can't be sad all the time and even in some situations you can't be connected to reality all the time. This is just "escapism". Don't make it negative with theories and fictions. Because you can't be sure about anything in this world, this is about belief and how it goes naturally since you were a baby. Stop questioning everything and try to enjoy your life. It will pass. Everything passes and you know that.


My problem is that it didn't start because of weed, and although I have an anxiety disorder (I did since I was very young), whether or not the anxiety is causing the DR right now is still not known- even by my doctors. it might be neurological, but being sent to a neurologist is something they won't fork the money over for (I am on disability) unless my other symptoms (muscle weakness, tremor, deteriorating vision, etc) get a lot worse. I've had my DR for 2.25 years (almost) now and have tried to live my life and be upbeat about it, but it's constant- it doesn't ever go away, although some days, for a few seconds or minutes it reaches a 4 or 5 (I have a scale- 0 is feeling completely insane and not even sure I am awake, and 10 is how I used to feel). Most of the time it's 1 or 2 these days. I'm not questioning everything, I just have other symptoms that suggest it might be something else... it's wait and see, and if those symptoms get worse, I might get an answer eventually. Still, I think this post is great.

Your suggestion to be optimistic and live your life... that's right on. No matter what's causing the symptoms, all you can do is live your life as best you can.

Alex


----------

